# No Cannabis Allowed on FB!



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I just tried to post an add for a Blues Junior with a Cannabis Rex speaker on my local Facebook Buy and Sell page, and received an immediate response from FB that my ad violated policies regarding posting about drugs. I've appealed. Shows the danger of being ruled by algorithms, if that's what flagged me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

lol. That's funny.
Edit it to C-Rex.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yet it's still the single biggest source of hate mongering and rabid conspiracy theories. Priorities are really screwed up there.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Cannabis is illegal still in many places. FB doesn’t want their marketplace to become an open drug market. Seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

FB denies most of our products from being listed.

Bone nuts/saddles? No medical devices.
Cannabis Rex? No drugs.
Other Hemp-cone speaker? No drugs.
Snakeskin tolex? No animal products.
Mention of "curve" or similar words in the product description? No sexually explicit material.
Cable strain relief? No drugs.
Fret wire and truss rods? No weapons, ammunition, or explosives!

Tons of products are flagged for violating advertising policies even though none of them actually violate any of the rules. I can manually go through product by product and request Facebook do a "manual review", which usually solves the problem after a few days or weeks. But, our system automatically syncs our Facebook shop item listings on a regular basis. If any of the data for those items was changed at all since the last sync (even the quantity listed in stock), they get re-flagged and rejected again.

It's a party!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Cannabis is illegal still in many places. FB doesn’t want their marketplace to become an open drug market. Seems pretty reasonable.


True enough, but it also reflects an underlying assumption that what "goes" for the USA (and only at the federal level) should also go for the rest of the world. FB tries to cover the globe, but behaves as if it only reaches within its own national borders and laws...unless it deems those laws an inconvenience.

But algorithm-based blockers are not particularly context-sensitive. One need only harken back to complaints some years back from individuals trying to use library computers to search for crucial information about breast cancer and finding themselves blocked because of the word "breast". I would imagine anyone trying to find out how to barbecue chicken breast or the advantages of breast feeding for infants would be similarly blocked.

Algorithms vary from dumb to very clever, but tend to be skewed towards the dumb side more often, because they are quickly developed. For years, any of us discussing bucket-brigade chips on forums had to refer to them by disguising the manufacturer name as Matsus**ta or similar, lest the filter find the word "shit" embedded in the manufacturer name.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just be glad your names not "Dick".


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

mhammer said:


> True enough, but it also reflects an underlying assumption that what "goes" for the USA (and only at the federal level) should also go for the rest of the world. FB tries to cover the globe, but behaves as if it only reaches within its own national borders and laws...unless it deems those laws an inconvenience.
> 
> But algorithm-based blockers are not particularly context-sensitive. One need only harken back to complaints some years back from individuals trying to use library computers to search for crucial information about breast cancer and finding themselves blocked because of the word "breast". I would imagine anyone trying to find out how to barbecue chicken breast or the advantages of breast feeding for infants would be similarly blocked.
> 
> Algorithms vary from dumb to very clever, but tend to be skewed towards the dumb side more often, because they are quickly developed. For years, any of us discussing bucket-brigade chips on forums had to refer to them by disguising the manufacturer name as Matsus**ta or similar, lest the filter find the word "shit" embedded in the manufacturer name.


I understand completely. But selling Cannabis on marketplace in Canada would also be illegal so in this case changing to C-Rex would be easy enough.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Back in 2007, my ad for a guitar was denied on Kijiji because I described the guitar as having cigarette burns on the headstock. Had to re-word that one .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> Other Hemp-cone speaker? No drugs.


hemp? drugs?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Yet it's still the single biggest source of hate mongering and rabid conspiracy theories. Priorities are really screwed up there.











Watchdog sues Facebook over attacks on media and virus posts


PARIS — Reporters Without Borders (RSF) said on Tuesday it had filed a lawsuit against Facebook in France, citing a proliferation of hate speech against media…




torontosun.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> True enough, but it also reflects an underlying assumption that what "goes" for the USA (and only at the federal level) should also go for the rest of the world.



Typically American. 

It also brings up the question of how the US can charge Meng (or whatever her name is) with violating sanctions? She and her company aren't American so aren't subject to American laws.

Britain sometimes does the same thing. They have imposed a worldwide ban on publication of the identity of James Bulger's killers. Um sorry Skippy, but the Empire ended long ago and your laws have no effect in other countries.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> I understand completely. But selling Cannabis on marketplace in Canada would also be illegal so in this case changing to C-Rex would be easy enough.


Or Hemp-Cone or similar. This topic may be fodder for an episode of Terry O'Reilly's show: How do you market what might be unintentionally blocked by filters?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Last night on TVO was a documentary about algorithms, mostly facial recognition and how bad they are, but also in general algorithms used to screen loan applicants, or fire teachers from their jobs. The takeaway was, they suck, they are not AI yet, and should jokingly be called AU, artificial unintelligence. They are being tested and "trained" by all of us.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> How do you market what might be unintentionally blocked by filters?


'I have one of these for sale'
product site link










tomee2 said:


> They are being tested and "trained" by all of us.


Garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You won't get an answer from them. I had to post my Yamaha FG 512ii bass axkwards to get it to not get flagged. There is an FG semi automatic gun. So the ad had to say Yamaha Model FG series 512ii and it worked. But Yamaha FG-512ii would not work at all. I'm still waiting for a response as to how my guitar violated their health and safety policy.....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I ran into the same issue with my C-Rex too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What do you expect from an ... AMERICAN!!!! company


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I had an empty Players tobacco can from the 1960's blocked once as "smoking paraphanalia".


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

And the speaker is made in the US to boot.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Just be glad your names not "Dick".


I believe in Nova Scotia someone had the last grabher got in trouble for having his last name on his license plate. Here’s the link



https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5490889




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

colchar said:


> Typically American.
> 
> It also brings up the question of how the US can charge Meng (or whatever her name is) with violating sanctions? She and her company aren't American so aren't subject to American laws.
> 
> Britain sometimes does the same thing. They have imposed a worldwide ban on publication of the identity of James Bulger's killers. Um sorry Skippy, but the Empire ended long ago and your laws have no effect in other countries.


Huawei have been stealing every bit of technology they can for years to set up their cel phone and high tech communications networks (including military applications). Using sanction violations to get an arrest warrant, is like getting Capone on tax evasion....not glamorous but effective.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You guys care too much about facebook, seriously. Find another way to communicate, we'll all be better off.

Deleted mine last month, having only joined about 4 years ago because a band I was in communicated that way.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> You guys care too much about facebook, seriously. Find another way to communicate, we'll all be better off.
> 
> Deleted mine last month, having only joined about 4 years ago because a band I was in communicated that way.


Facebook is seriously awesome for looking at nice guitars. Same with Instagram ohhh I have at least one drool sesh a night looking at guitars on Instagram.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> You guys care too much about facebook, seriously. Find another way to communicate, we'll all be better off.
> 
> Deleted mine last month, having only joined about 4 years ago because a band I was in communicated that way.


Yeah I’ve been close a yeah with out it June or July. And I only cave the other day to look at guitars but deleted it before I could do anything. I thought to my self “why” and don’t regret it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

and yet people still sell clones openly on there lol. Find a work around.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Huawei have been stealing every bit of technology they can for years to set up their cel phone and high tech communications networks (including military applications). Using sanction violations to get an arrest warrant, is like getting Capone on tax evasion....not glamorous but effective.


I know what they have been doing, but my point is that they are not based in the US so should not be subject to US law.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> You guys care too much about facebook, seriously. Find another way to communicate, we'll all be better off.


One day, a new social media will come to town and blow facebook right out of the water.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Or go back to 'MySpace'. lol


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I walked into a dispensary yesterday and bought cannabis candy that is perfectly legal. I haven't smoked weed in over twenty years, and of course, purchases were always illegal. It was pretty freaky buying it legally. I don't want to smoke it anymore due to asthma, but a little chocolate that gives a buzz is fine on the weekend if I have no place to go.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

DrumBob said:


> I walked into a dispensary yesterday and bought cannabis candy that is perfectly legal. I haven't smoked weed in over twenty years, and of course, purchases were always illegal. It was pretty freaky buying it legally. I don't want to smoke it anymore due to asthma, but a little chocolate that gives a buzz is fine on the weekend if I have no place to go.


I`ve been making my own gummies for a few months now... 

A word to the wise....When you eat THC you`ll feel the effects for up to 12 hours...it lasts longer than smoking, so keep that in mind and enjoy!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Jim Wellington said:


> I`ve been making my own gummies for a few months now...
> 
> A word to the wise....When you eat THC you`ll feel the effects for up to 12 hours...it lasts longer than smoking, so keep that in mind and enjoy!


The kid at the dispensary said, eat a small piece first and see how you feel. Good advice. 

In 1972, I worked in a head shop and my co-worker brought in a tray full of laced brownies. I ate one. The owner of the store at two. He passed out in the back. The co-worker and I were so blitzed, we had to close the store almost two hours early because we could barely function. I can't believe I drove home in that condition. Fortunately, my house was about two miles away. I think I drove about 20 miles per hour all the way home.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Too stoned.....


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

DrumBob said:


> The kid at the dispensary said, eat a small piece first and see how you feel. Good advice.
> 
> In 1972, I worked in a head shop and my co-worker brought in a tray full of laced brownies. I ate one. The owner of the store at two. He passed out in the back. The co-worker and I were so blitzed, we had to close the store almost two hours early because we could barely function. I can't believe I drove home in that condition. Fortunately, my house was about two miles away. I think I drove about 20 miles per hour all the way home.


I thought I was a well travelled and experienced Hashishiyun....not quite assassin grade, but up there. Staying in Amsterdam and it was time to check out the Bulldog. Early afternoon, ordered a milk shake and perused the wares. Oh, what's that....Space Cake....and Space Cookies (Afghan special). I like space, and I like cake and cookies. I'll have one of each. The guy gave me the silly tourist look and I consumed freely. At some point as darkness began to ascend on the area, I noticed roots growing out of my butt and into the stool I was sitting/perched on. Okay, that's cool. Then my legs began to morph into the rails of the stool and I went into complete lockdown. That's cool as well. I began to go through my memory collection of Philip K. Dick books, knowing, there might be a solution to my dilemma, somewhere in those dusty pages. Let's face it, Dick had been down every psycho worm hole imaginable in the modern state of psychosis, and wrote about it for all our benefit. At some point the room evaporated and I was floating and it was ....what were those words by Stills....like a smoke ring day when the wind blows. Hours passed....I felt a hand on my arm....the bartender was saying it was past midnight and closing time and time to hit the streets. Ah....what a walk....what a day.....what a night.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread reminds me of a poster my buddy had.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> This thread reminds me of a poster my buddy had.
> 
> View attachment 357087


Robert Crumb.....artist as mirror to society.


----------



## HannaRIO (9 mo ago)

Maybe it’s because cannabis is not legal in all the states? Or it’s not legal in the place where Facebook is registered juridically? Not sure. Or maybe it’s still considered a delicate topic that should not be talked about openly?
I think that that’s ok because Facebook is a social media used by millions of people. Some of them might find it dangerous that someone sells drugs on FB. They can even file a complaint somewhere
You can sell and buy it using special websites or forums like tillmanstranquils.com. They provide a safe space for that.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For me or my band, being on FB really has been a good thing for us. We have already 15k+ visits on our Facebook page since we started gigging last month. When we have a gig, I create an event on our band's page and tag the bar or restaurant we play in. That way, their page followers get to see our post. It's an eye opener for us. We've seen people we don't know come to our shows. So it's not that bad at all.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

So complex. We need new words!



jbealsmusic said:


> FB denies most of our products from being listed.
> 
> Bone nuts/saddles? No medical devices.
> Cannabis Rex? No drugs.
> ...


----------

